

Programmer at heart of tech workers’ class action case wants to block $324M deal - azth
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/programmer-at-heart-of-tech-workers-class-action-case-wants-to-block-324m-deal/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7731756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7731756)

